# Votex Shows off New Audi A3 Accessories



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Original accessories make it possible to give a car a personal touch while at the same time emphasising the style of the type of vehicle. Dynamic design, a striking profile and the powerful sporty nature of the new Audi A3 bear witness to Audi's self-assured, clear use of form and line at the highest technical level. "Transferring this precise use of form and line to the original accessories was quite an exacting task", explains Frank Gruner enthusiastically. "We believe we've been particularly successful where the aerodynamic kit is concerned." It comprises a front skirt, side sills, rear skirt and roof spoiler– all cast in one piece. The driver can rest assured that his accessories have been developed with the same care and to the same standards of safety as the car itself. 
Votex and the Audi designers have paid special attention to achieving precise lines and styling in the design of the front and rear skirt. The typical, striking Audi profile has been picked out in a masterly fashion to increase the powerful look. "Visible details such as, for example, the precisely formed recess on the rear skirt really show off the chrome-plated sports tailpipe trims to their best advantage", explains designer, Frank Gruner. The side sillsemphasise the car's dynamic lines by creating the visual impression of a lowered suspension. The roof spoiler with integrated brake light brings out the A3's athleticism and guarantees optimum aerodynamics. 
The design of the wheels – and Gruner's "speciality" – is the absolute epitome of exterior accessory design. "We can afford to be somewhat bolder when we design the wheels for the original accessories range." Generally speaking they can also be an inch bigger than the standard production line version, take for example the two-piece 18 inch Calito light alloy wheel. "The bigger the wheel, the less rubber is visible and the sportier the end result." Yet, as so often, even the Calito's true greatness lies in the detail: multi-spoke wheels, or in other words filigree spokes with visible titanium screws generate an impressive combination of strength and elegance. 
Individual accessories mean at the same time more personal freedom. Which is why functional and quickly fitted transport solutions such as the original bicycle rear rack or bicycle rear rack for tow bar installation are indispensable and are tested for function and quality in extensive tests and specialised examinations. 
Votex GmbH, a 100 percent subsidiary of the Volkswagen Group, is responsible for the development and sale of original accessories for both Volkswagen and Audi. Working closely with the car's designers, all original accessories are made to match the car to perfection in terms of form and function, resulting in an impressively precise fit and a self-assuredly clear use of form and line at the highest technological level. 
Audi Original Accessories‚ for the A3 are exclusively available from all Audi partners.
Go to the VWvortex Main at http://www.vwvortex.com page for the article and a link to the Votex Audi A3 Gallery.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Votex Shows off New Audi A3 Accessories ([email protected])*

first reply!!!!!!!!
This car looks sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Votex Shows off New Audi A3 Accessories (cdn20VALVE)*

omg, that looks wicked!!!


----------



## Knighthammer (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Votex Shows off New Audi A3 Accessories (nirav)*

Those wheels are HOT!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Votex Shows off New Audi A3 Accessories (Knighthammer)*

does anyone know if those wheels are 5x100 bolt pattern??


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

please bring all this fun stuff to the US!!!


----------



## munich1 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

This A3 looks more like it should be the Golf V than the one proposed by VW. What is the price on the A3 compared to the coming Golf V ? Equal prices could create huge sales for the A3. Check out this web site, http://www.audi.com/de/de/neuwagen/a3/a3/a3.jsp 







Hefeweizen


_Modified by munich1 at 9:44 PM 9-30-2003_


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Votex Shows off New Audi A3 Accessories ([email protected])*

that kit is exactly what the new A3 needed. they should all come like that.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

from what I've heard the A3 is gonna start just below where the Golf V tops out in price. Looking at German pricing for the Golf V and A3 is different then what we'll get due to the many different engine options and all those crazy accessories.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*hmm*

Pretty boring overall and the wheels are plain ugly. The Oettinger A3 is far superior in all respects.


----------



## PHILA#3 (Jun 3, 2000)

*Re: hmm (uv23)*

I couldn't diasgree more, i think the wheels look pretty good.
Well, unless Audi made some drastic changes, the wheels are 5x100, the old A3 was built on the same platform as the Golf/Jetta + TT, so i assume this one is built on the same platform, or it will share a platform with the new Golf/Jetta V.
I would buy one, but they are supposed to be bringing a 4 door hatchback to the states, not the 2 door, because they don't want to create too much competition with the Golf.


----------



## VWbirds (Jul 2, 2003)

*Votex*

Old news








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1030605


----------



## poorsche (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Votex (VWbirds)*

i'll take that a3 but trade the wheels for some 19 in. HRE's and slammed the bujesus out of it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Votex Shows off New Audi A3 Accessories ([email protected])*

Looks like the beginnings of a Good Scirocco Mk1.
Get with it VW/Audi. Audi A3 (& a VW on the same platform) in the US is (are) long overdue. Not all of us want to drive SUVs ya know?

TBerk


----------

